# Db dilemma



## Briguy (Apr 12, 2009)

So i enjoy playing Smashing Pumpkins, The Cure and some thick sounding bands on guitar like deftones and queens of the stone age at times. So its alot easier for me to leave my guitar in drop Db half step higher on deftones songs and play the songs a fret lower because they are in C but when theres an open string i can hear the difference and it doesnt make musical sense also i use 9 gauge strings and it doent give a pleasnt sound in C hahaha any suggestions? 

P.S playing it with and epiphone sg and an orange crush 10 amp


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

use barre chords?


----------



## SmokinJoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Your strings are too light for the lowered tuning probably. That why you get a harsh sound when you tune down. I had the same problem with one of my guitars (had 9s on it) when I tried to lower it a full step. Switch it up to a higher gauge. Might I suggest .12s? They won't take much getting used to especially if you play acoustic at all. You will need to setup your guitar tho I'd say.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

not 12's, ya dont need 12's .

10-52 or 11-54.


----------

